# Kandersteg - Goppenstein Train



## darach (Dec 15, 2006)

Has anyone used this train with a motorhome. I see it takes trucks up to 28 ton so there must be plenty room for a motorhome. How good is the road up to and from the train and how easy to board it.
Derek


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

darach said:


> Has anyone used this train with a motorhome. I see it takes trucks up to 28 ton so there must be plenty room for a motorhome. How good is the road up to and from the train and how easy to board it.
> Derek


You will not have any problems and it saves miles of driving


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

If it takes 28 ton trucks I can't see you having a problem Derek, either with the roads or the train.

Ron


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

I've used it a couple of times, you won't have any problems at all.

The road on the Kandersteg side is very good the other side is a bit narrow in places.

Just pull over and let all the cars go as you exit the train they are always in a hurry.

Enjoy your trip.

Don


----------

